# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Hilfe, Pk erkannt und zwei Wochen später Operation?

## kerstin4858

Hallo,
wahnsinnig viel Informationen für jemanden der sich ganz neu mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen muss.
Mein Freund(58) hat am 6.10 erfahren das er Pk hat und gleich einen Termin für OP (21.10) nach Hause gebracht.Mit Entsetzen musste ich feststellen das er anscheinend überhaupt keine genauen Angaben uber seine Laborwerte hatte, genauso über die nachträglichen Nebenwirkungen der OP.
Sein PSA liegt bei 6,0 , T2b , keine anderen Werte momentan vorhanden.
Knochenszintigramm in 3 Tagen.
Der Urologe hat ihm erklärt das man zumindestens auf einer Seite der Prostata "nervenschonend " arbeiten könne.Auf Fragen meines Freundes das ihm der GV sehr wichtig sei, erklärte ihm der Arzt das das Sexualleben nach der OP normal weitergeht!
Warum keine richtige Aufklärung, und so schnell einen OP-Termin?

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Kerstin,
wenn die Vorgehensweise des Urologen so stimmt, ist sie unverantwortlich! Andererseits ist Dein Freund nicht verpflichtet, sich mit solch mangelhafter Aufklärung abzufinden. Wenn Du meinen *letzten Beitrag* liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass es auch anders geht.



> Der Urologe hat ihm erklärt das man zumindestens auf einer Seite der Prostata "nervenschonend " arbeiten könne.Auf Fragen meines Freundes das ihm der GV sehr wichtig sei, erklärte ihm der Arzt das das Sexualleben nach der OP normal weitergeht!


Da würde ich nachfragen, ob er ihm das schriftlich geben könne!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Kerstin,

es ist möglich, dass die Operation für Deinen Freund die richtige Lösung ist, und es ist auch möglich, dass eine nervschonende Operation erfolgreich sein könnte.

Aber mit blossen Möglichketien sollte man sich nicht zufrieden geben; trifft nämlich die Möglichkeit nicht zu, dann hat man - unter Umständen sein Leben lang - mit den Folgen zu kämpfen.

Mein Vorschlag, ergänzend zu dem, was Dir Heribert geschrieben hat: Op. verschieben, Gleason-Scores mit Biopsie bestimmen lassen, allenfalls das Ergebnis durch einen Spezialisten überprüfen lassen, dann Therapiemöglichkeiten prüfen, die in Frage kommen (allenfalls unter Ausnützung weiterer Diagnosemöglichkeiten) und erst entscheiden, wenn die Diagnose klar ist.

Kleine Lektüre-Empfehlung zum Schluss: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ter%20rat.html 

Deinem Freund wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle zusammen!
   Der Arzt blieb bei seiner Behauptung das mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gliedsteife( nach OP) nicht beeinträchtig wird. Die auf der linken Seite verbleibenden Nerven würden " ausreichen".Auf meine Antwort, das ich doch sehr viele negative Erfahrungberichte gelesen hätte, behauptete er das die Ursache  die sowieso durch das Alter ab 65  nachlassende Gliedsteife bei älteren Patienten (75%) sei.Da mein Freund aber zu den (25%) "jungen" Patienten gehört sollte er doch die OP wählen, die Lebenserwartung  wäre noch über 20 Jahre und so weiter.... 
 Nun meine Frage: Sind die anderen alternativen Therapien schon so alt, das man über die Höhe der Lebenserwartung bei ihrer Anwendung Erkenntnisse hat?

Ich muss korrigieren:PSA 6,5 ,T2b , Gleason 6 (3+3)

In den Stanzen 2,3,4, und 5 sieht man atypische Prostatadrüsen, kleinlumig mit Verlust der  Basalzellschicht, die Drüsen in versch. Richtungen zeigend, teils cribriforne Strukturen, die Stanze 2 zeigt eine Größenausdehnung von 0,6mm, in der Stanze 3 sind es 4mm , in der Stanze 4 sind es 7mm, sowie in der Stanze 5 sind es 4mm. Die übrigen Stanzen sind tumorfrei, in der Probe 10 miterfesst Samenblasengewebe.    Positiv der Tumorzellen für P 504S bei Negativität der Basalzellschicht für Beta E12 und CK 5/6
Prostatastanzgewebe mit Nachweis eines mäßig differenzierten Prostatakarzinoms in den Stanzen 2-5,( jeweils von links), Gleason 6(3+3),
HELPAB 1b. Die übrigen Prst.st. sind karzinomfrei

Was genau bedeutet dieser Befund???
                                                      Viele Grüsse
                                                         Kerstin4858

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Kerstin,



> HELPAB 1b


Der Pathologe wollte auf den Referenz Pathologen *Prof. Helpap* hinweisen, siehe Abb1 (b) Gleason-Grading-System. ...

Vieleicht wäre es ratsam, doch eine *Anforderung eines Zweitbefunds* machen zu lassen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Der Arzt blieb bei seiner Behauptung das mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gliedsteife( nach OP) nicht beeinträchtig wird. Die auf der linken Seite verbleibenden Nerven würden " ausreichen".Auf meine Antwort, das ich doch sehr viele negative Erfahrungberichte gelesen hätte, behauptete er das die Ursache die sowieso durch das Alter ab 65 nachlassende Gliedsteife bei älteren Patienten (75%) sei.Da mein Freund aber zu den (25%) "jungen" Patienten gehört sollte er doch die OP wählen, die Lebenserwartung wäre noch über 20 Jahre und so weiter.... 
> Nun meine Frage: Sind die anderen alternativen Therapien schon so alt, das man über die Höhe der Lebenserwartung bei ihrer Anwendung Erkenntnisse hat?
> Ich muss korrigieren:PSA 6,5 ,T2b , Gleason 6 (3+3)


Moin Kerstin,
mit dem Problem, allerdings in einem hoeheren Lebensalter - 60 Jahre - musste ich mich auch rumschlagen siehe profil. m. E. sind 2 Punkte wesentlic
a)alle diagnostischen Moeglichkeiten ausschoepfen
b)als muendiger Patient mit dem Urologen entscheiden
-- zu a) derzeit kennt ihr
---- PSA 6,5
---- T2b
---- Gleason 3+3
---- vorschlagen wuerde ich 
------ eine Zweitbefundung der Stanzbiopsien durch z. B. Prof. Bonkhoff Berlin
------ eine DNA Cytometrie durch Prof. Boecking Duesseldorf
----------beide Themen koennen mit den Stanzbiopsaten abgearbeitet werden, Kosten traegt ueblicherweise die Krankenkasse




> In den Stanzen 2,3,4, und 5 sieht man atypische Prostatadrüsen, kleinlumig mit Verlust der Basalzellschicht, die Drüsen in versch. Richtungen zeigend, teils cribriforne Strukturen, die Stanze 2 zeigt eine Größenausdehnung von 0,6mm, in der Stanze 3 sind es 4mm , in der Stanze 4 sind es 7mm, sowie in der Stanze 5 sind es 4mm. Die übrigen Stanzen sind tumorfrei, in der Probe 10 miterfesst Samenblasengewebe. Positiv der Tumorzellen für P 504S bei Negativität der Basalzellschicht für Beta E12 und CK 5/6
> Prostatastanzgewebe mit Nachweis eines mäßig differenzierten Prostatakarzinoms in den Stanzen 2-5,( jeweils von links), Gleason 6(3+3),
> HELPAB 1b. Die übrigen Prst.st. sind karzinomfrei
> 
> Was genau bedeutet dieser Befund???
> Viele Grüsse
> Kerstin4858


auf der linken Seite der Prostata (Stanzen 2 - 5 ) wurde ein maessig differenziertes Karzinom nachgewiesen alle anderen Stanzen sind tumorfrei, wichtig fuer spaeter die rechte Seite ist/scheint tumorfrei was spaeter fuer eine moegliche nervenschonende Operation wichtig sein wird.

Die vorgenannte Zweitbefundung sollte Sicherheit hinsichtlich Gleason-Score bringen (Agressivitaet des Karzinoms) und dem gelichen Zweck dien die DNA Cytometrie, die auch Ansatzpunkte hinsichtlich moeglicher spaeterer Behandlung gibt.

Dann gilt es fuer euch beide eine Grundsatzentscheidung zu treffen die da sein kann
---- wir wollen kurativ handeln vereinfacht der Tumor muss weg 

------ da verbleiben Radikale OP und/oder Strahlentherapie

Nebenwirkungen gibt es moeglicherweise viele und das Risiko eines Redzidivs ist nicht auszuschliessen, aber mehr kurative Therapien mit 
ausreichendem Erfolgspotential gibt es nicht

---- wir wollen palliativ handeln 

------ gibt auch hier ne Menge Moeglichkeiten sehe ich persoenlich wenig Sinn drin daher kein Kommentar dazu

Falls Du noch weitere Fragen hast, scheu Dich nicht im Detail zun fragen, hier, beim Urologen oder in einer der zahlreichen Selbsthilfegruppen wird Dir sicher weitergeholfen.

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich musste erstmal sortieren, die Woche war nicht einfach für mich, das Forum habe ich aber weiterhin verfolgt. Euren Rat, weitere Untersuchungen
zu veranlassen, konnte ich bisher noch nicht realisieren. Ich wollte direkt über die IKK  eine Zweitbegutachtung beantragen um das Verfahren zu beschleunigen.War fürchterlich , mußte mich zuerst mit inkompetenter Empfangssekretärin herumschlagen. Z.B. hat sie tatsächlich eine zweite Biopsie vorgeschlagen. Anscheinend haben sie noch nie einen derartigen Antrag gesehen, er wurde abgelehnt(mündlich) mit der Begründung das 
es ein Eingriff in die Maßnahme des beh. Arztes wäre. Wir warten jetzt den morgigen Termin bei einen anderen Uro. ab, dann sehen wir weiter.
z.Z. geht es meinen Freund immer schlechter , durch die nervliche Anspannung und die noch dazu kommende körperlich anstrengende Arbeit verliert er immer mehr an Gewicht. 

Ich habe seine PK Historie in meinen Profil vervollständigt, könnte der Verlauf auf einen schon länger vorhandenen PK deuten? Und wenn ja ,in welchem Sinne  ist 
das positiv oder negativ? 

Übrigens, ich kann euch gar nicht genug danken, viele Grüße

                                  Kerstin4858

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Kerstin,

als Vorbereitung für den morgigen Arztbesuch taugt ganz gut die folgende Lektüre:

http://www.aok.de/bund/tools/ges_wis.../gespraech.php

 Bitte beachte den vorletzten Absatz mit dem Recht auf eine zweite Meinung. Bei Fragen kannst Du gerne einen meiner Kollegen oder mich unter SHG Husum anrufen. Die Daten findest Du ==> hier. Ab morgen sind wir aber alle für ein paar Tage nicht erreichbar!

Alles Gute erst mal für morgen!
Dieter

----------


## elmshorn

aus dem Profil ersehe ich, daß ihr in Kiel wohnt, wendet euch doch an die dortige SHG, Kontaktdaten findet ihr unter Schleswig-Holstein (klicken).  Die SHG hat sehr gute Verbindungen zur UK-SH.

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle zusammen

 In der letzten Zeit  hatte ich leider kaum Gelegenheit gefunden zu schreiben.Unsere Situation sieht jetzt so aus: Mein Freund lässt sich jetzt am 10.12. operieren, jede andere Option sieht für ihn zu unsicher aus. Ich konnte leider keine weiteren Untersuchungen veranlassen, zu gross ist seine nervliche Belastung. 
Wir möchten jetzt im Vorgespräch mit dem Operateur bzw. dem Oberarzt klären, ob nicht doch eine nervschonende Op bds. möglich ist.Das Risiko liegt dann um 10% höher???
Wie ist eure Meinung, gibt es in dieser Hinsicht ähnliche Erfahrungen? Ich erwarte jetzt schon einen " Kampf " mit dem Arzt.

                             Viele Grüße
                              Kerstin 4858

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wir möchten jetzt im Vorgespräch mit dem Operateur bzw. dem Oberarzt klären, ob nicht doch eine nervschonende Op bds. möglich ist.


Das wird der Operateur möglicherweise erst während der OP entscheiden. 

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Kerstin, soll in der UK Kiel operiert werden?

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo Dieter.

Genau, wir haben uns für die UK Kiel entschieden.Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte über sie?

                           Viele Grüße
                                 Kerstin4858

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Kerstin, in der Kieler UK braucht ihr nicht großartig für eine beidseitig nervschonende OP zu kämpfen. Diese wird dort generell angestrebt. Dass das Risiko um 10% höher sein soll bei einseitigem Nerverhalt ist mir neu. Woher hast Du das? Wenn lt. Biopsie eine Seite sehr stark befallen ist und die andere nicht, geht man auf der befallenen Seite viel vorsichtiger ans Werk und unterlässt dort eventuell den Nerverhalt. Das kann auch während der OP erst entschieden werden, wie WW bereits ausführte. Dieses Thema solltet Ihr im Vorgespräch anschneiden und erörtern.

Kiel hat einen sehr guten Ruf. Prof. Jünemann und seine anderen Ärzte schauen sehr genau auf die Lymphknoten. Dazu wird dort eine Methode angewendet, um die Sentinel-Knoten aufzuspüren, die, wenn sie metastasiert sind, von der Logik her am ehesten befallen sind. Auch das solltet Ihr Euch noch etwas genauer erklären lassen.

Ich möchte Euch Mut machen, mit Vertrauen und guter Hoffnung die anstehenden Schritte zu tun. Risikolose Behandlungen gibt es nicht bei unserer Erkrankung, aber gute Chancen. Chancen kann man nur nutzen, wenn man sie ergreift.

Alles Gute und den bestmöglichen Erfolg!
Gruß aus Husum
Dieter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Dieter,

dass das Risiko bei einer Nerv erhaltenden OP größer sein soll, leuchtet mir ein.

Wo weniger herausgeschnitten wird, kann auch eher was drin bleiben.

Ich meine, dass die Nerv erhaltende OP immer eine Gratwanderung ist zwischen einerseits dem Wunsch nach Lebensqualität und andererseits der Bestrebung nach onkologischen Sicherheit.

Damit will ich nicht gegen die Nerv erhaltende OP argumentieren, man muss sich nur des Risikos bewußt sein und eine sorgfältige Diagnostik vor und während der OP (Schnellschnitt) machen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> dass das Risiko bei einer Nerv erhaltenden OP größer sein soll, leuchtet mir ein.
> 
> Wo weniger herausgeschnitten wird, kann auch eher was drin bleiben.
> 
> Ich meine, dass die Nerv erhaltende OP immer eine Gratwanderung ist zwischen einerseits dem Wunsch nach Lebensqualität und andererseits der Bestrebung nach onkologischen Sicherheit.
> 
> Damit will ich nicht gegen die Nerv erhaltende OP argumentieren, man muss sich nur des Risikos bewußt sein und eine sorgfältige Diagnostik vor und während der OP (Schnellschnitt) machen.
> ...


Hallo Hansjörg,

logisch was Du einwendest, lieber Hansjörg. 

Das Risiko in Bezug auf LQ ist signifikant und nicht nur logisch. Siehe hier:

http://www.martini-klinik.de/tabelle.html

Bezüglich größerem Rezidivrisiko weiß ich leider nichts

Gruß Dieter

----------


## tbber08

Hallo Kerstin,

als junger Betroffener (42) stand ich vor dem gleichem Problem und
nur die schien Aussicht auf Erfolg zu haben. Ich hatte mich auch schon zur OP in HH angemeldet und kam dann über einen Zufall auf die Protonen Therapie. Jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er wie macht, für mich war nach ganz kurzer Zeit klar, nur Protinen kommen in Frage. Die Gefahr der Impotenz und Inkontinenz wollte ich nicht eingehen mit 42. Solltest Du Informationen wollen gerne von mir oder unter www.protons.com

Liebe Grüße und beste Wünsche aus Berlin Thomas

----------


## Anonymous1

> Die Gefahr der Impotenz und Inkontinenz wollte ich nicht eingehen mit 42.


Und, lieber Thomas, hast Du denn die Gefahr vermeiden können?

----------


## tbber08

Ich habe gar keine Nebenwirkungen und fühle mich bestens.

----------


## Harro

*Potztausend

*So was liest man gern. Ich wünsche Dir, Thomas, dass es so bleibt.

*"Das ist der Witz der Nächstenliebe: nie den zu lieben, der da ist, sondern immer nur den Nächsten, der kommen soll"
*(Martin Kessel, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Eren1950

Für neue Patienten hier im Forum wäre es große Hilfe wenn die Profile laufend ergänzt würden damit sie sich von solchen Methoden und Ergebnissen ein Bild machen können.





> Ich habe gar keine Nebenwirkungen und fühle mich bestens.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Thomas



> .....und kam dann über einen Zufall auf die Protonen Therapie. Jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er wie macht, für mich war nach ganz kurzer Zeit klar, nur Protinen kommen in Frage. Die Gefahr der Impotenz und Inkontinenz wollte ich nicht eingehen mit 42.


Als 42-jähriger ist ganz sicher mit zu bedenken, dass noch eine großzügig gedachte Lebenserwartung von 40 Jahren zu veranschlagen ist. Deshalb sollte man in die Therapieüberlegung "Protonentherapie" *das Fehlen von Langzeitstudien* mit einfließen lassen. Bei längerfristigen Zeiträumen, so lässt es die Statistik vermuten, ist die Strahlentherapie bezüglich der Impotenzrate der nerverhaltenden PE durch einen guten Operateur, unterlegen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine Überlegungen sich bewahrheiten!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Heribert,

ich möchte gerne auf Deine guten medizinischen Kenntnisse zurück greifen. Bei der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda wird abwechselnd von links und rechts durch die Hüftknochen bestrahlt. Wo liegen die empfindlichen Nervenstränge für die Potenz? Liegen diese in der angegebenen Strahlungsrichtung komplett, teilweise oder gar nicht? Für mich kam der Punkt Potenz bei meiner Therapieentscheidung erst an vierter Stelle, aber da dieser Punkt nun in diesem Thread und in der letzten Zeit sehr häufig angesprochen wurde, möchte ich dies nun gerne besser auch langfristig abschätzen können. 

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Heribert,
> 
> ich möchte gerne auf Deine guten medizinischen Kenntnisse zurück greifen. Bei der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda wird abwechselnd von links und rechts durch die Hüftknochen bestrahlt. Wo liegen die empfindlichen Nervenstränge für die Potenz? Liegen diese in der angegebenen Strahlungsrichtung komplett, teilweise oder gar nicht? Für mich kam der Punkt Potenz bei meiner Therapieentscheidung erst an vierter Stelle, aber da dieser Punkt nun in diesem Thread und in der letzten Zeit sehr häufig angesprochen wurde, möchte ich dies nun gerne besser auch langfristig abschätzen können. 
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Komplett drin.
Das neurovaskuläre Bündel liegt seitlich der Prostata.

----------


## knut.krueger

Ja, dann wollen wir für tbber08 hoffen, dass ihm sein jugendlicher Elan noch lange erhalten bleibt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Knut



> Ja, dann wollen wir für tbber08 hoffen, dass ihm sein jugendlicher Elan noch lange erhalten bleibt.


Daniel hat Dir ja in dieser Stellungnahme, das Wesentliche geantwortet. Wie sollte es auch anders sein. Um so weit als Sicher Kapsel- und Samenblaseninfiltrate in die Behandlung zu integrieren, müssen diese Bereiche in die Berechnung mit einbezogen werden und können rein technisch und ebenso praktisch nicht geschont werden. An anderer Stelle schrieb ich auch schon mal, dass selbst bei der nervschonenden PE, durch Überhitzung bei der Rauslösung der Prostata durch elektrisches Instrumentarium, die beidseits verlaufenden neurovaskulären Bündel nicht erhalten werden können. Deshalb sollte sich der Operateur auch davor hüten dem Patienten eine nerverhaltende Operation zu versprechen, selbst wenn bei vorsichtiger, kunstvoller Technik die Möglichkeit besteht.
Wenn Du überlegst, wie lange nach einer, egal wie gearteten Bestrahlung der Prostata immer noch PSA-Anstiege von Zellapoptosen zeugen, kann man sich vorstellen, dass auch noch nach langer Zeit Nerven und Gefäßbändchen außer Gefecht gesetzt werden können. Zudem sollte man auch die, durch Strahlung hervorgerufene Vernarbung der Prostata nicht außer Acht lassen. Die von einer Bestrahlung verursachten Narben verhalten sich ähnlich kontrahierend, wie wir das von Verbrennungen kennen. Diese Kontraktionen sind durchaus in der Lage die neurovaskulären Bündel regelrecht abzuwürgen.

Deshalb verhalte ich mich beim Aufzeigen von Therapieoptionen so differenziert und tendiere in meinen Äußerungen auch eher schon mal zur operativen Behandlung. Diese Überlegungen haben bei mir auch den Ausschlag zur RPE gebracht.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## tbber08

Hallo Heribert,

das mag ja richtig sein was Du sagst. Ich finde es nur nicht richtig das dem Patienten meistens nicht alle Therapieformen aufgezeigt werden. Ich fand es erschreckend das mein Uro die Protonen Therapie nicht mal kannte. Gerne schicke ich Dir eine Langzeitstudie von Loma Linda die Dr. Rossi gerade vor ca sechs Wochen in Heidelberg präsentiert hat. (Ich bin leider zu doof das hier einzuladen) Ich denke aber Grundsätzlich wird jeder positive Studien vorlegen. Vertrauen muss jeder der Therapie Form die er gewählt hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Alles Gute Thomas

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Frage ist nicht nur wie hoch die Rate an Impotenz nach OP oder Bestrahlung ist.
Die Frage ist auch, was man für Behandlungen für diese Impotenz hat und wie diese aussehen.
Manche Patienten möchten (oder können) kein Viagra einnehmen. Manche können sich auch nicht vorstellen etwas in ihren Schwellkörper zu spritzen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Thomas,
solange das Vertrauen in eine bestimmte Therapie auf umfassende Recherche und Abwägung aller Faktoren die der Betroffene ins Feld führen kann beruht, stimme ich Dir zu. Deinem Urologen solltest Du zugute halten, dass die Protonentherapie zur Behandlung von PCa in Europa nicht oder kaum publiziert ist.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo 
nur eine Gedanke:
da Protonen ( H+ Ionen) und Photonen aus meiner Sicht unterschiedliche Elemente sind kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dies auch mit unterschiedlich Mechanismen wirken und dadurch unterschiedliche
Nebenwirkungen entstehen. 

Bei den Photonen dürfte die Wirkung Strahlung sein, bei den Protonen
ggf. kinietsiche Energie ??. Damit hätte ich als Nebenwirkung auf die Nervenbündel Strahlenschäden im Fall der Photonen und eine mechanische Schädigung im Fall der Protonen. 
Die mechanische Schädigung wäre dann entsp. der Regeneration
von periferen Nerven regenierbar.

Wie ist das??

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,

die Wirkung gegen den Krebs beruht bei beiden Strahlentypen auf die Ionisierung. Die kinetische Energie der Protonen dürfte keine Rolle spielen. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, dass beide Strahlenformen sehr unterschiedlich sind, und die Wirkung nur ähnlich ist, so dass auch ein unterschiedlicher Einfluss auf die Nervenbahnen denkbar wäre. Hinzu kommt, dass die biologische Wirkung noch nicht restlos erforscht ist. Der Protonenstrahlung wird 10 % höhere biologische Wirkung im Vergleich zur Röntgenstrahlung zugesprochen. Dies bestätigt, dass Unterschiede bestehen. Ich habe tbber08 gebeten, mir die Statistikunterlagen von Dr. Rossi zu mählen. Gibt es etwas Interessantes zu diesem Thema zu berichten, dann werde ich dies ins Forum stellen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

NEIN, NEIN und nochmals NEIN.

Der Lineare Energietransfer (LET) der Protonen unterscheidet sich wenig von dem von Photonen. Die Wirkung ist praktisch biologisch gleich auf die Zellen. 10% Unterschied sind sehr wenig.
Nur Neutronen oder schwere Kohlenstoffionen habe aufgrund eines höheren LET einen anderen Effekt auf Zellen.

Protonen sind keine Wunderwaffe.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Dainel, hallo Knut,

vielen Dank für die Info, die Disskussion hilft mir den Mechanismus zu verstehen.

Das der lineare Energietransfer, also durch Beschleunigung von Photonen oder Protonen Energie dort hin zu transferieren wo sie gebraucht gleich ist, glaube ich schon. 

Aber wie sieht, es denn mit den Elemeten selbst aus, ein dissoziertes
H+ Ion ( Proton ) müsste doch "Vorort" einen anderen Wirkungsmechanismus haben, als strahlende Elemente.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Herr Schmidt,

Ihre Betrachtungsweise ist aus physikalischer Sicht Unsinn, denn selbstverständlich sind Röntgen- und Protonenstrahlen total unterschiedliche Strahlenformen wie auch unterschiedliche Energieträger und wie auch unterschiedliches Strahlungsverhalten- siehe Bragg Peak. Und deshalb ist es schon eine sehr gewagte Behauptung, dass es quasi keine Unterschiede in der Wirkung geben könnte, solange dies nicht- und jetzt benutze ich Ihre gern verwendete Argumentation für den Umkehrschluss- durch klinische randomisierte Studien nachgewiesen wurde. Bei physikalischer Betrachtung sind wohl eher Unterschiede wahrscheinlicher.
Abschließen möchte ich mit einer praktischen Beobachtung. Wie bekannt und schon erläutert wird in Loma Linda abwechselnd rechts und links über die Hüftknochen mit einem Strahlenbündel  die Prostata komplett bestrahlt. Die Blenden werden individuell pro Patient gefertigt und bei mir bildete sich mit der Zeit auf der Haut beider Schenkel ein etwa 5 cm im Durchmesser großer brauner Fleck.  Für eine erste Beurteilung, ob gleiche biologische Wirkung vorliegt, hätte ich gerne von Ihnen gewusst, ob die Photonenbestrahlung mit 41 Gy pro Fleck auch nur eine Bräunung hervorgerufen hätte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Knut,

Sie brauchen keine klinische Studien um zu beweisen, dass Protonen und Photonen was den Cell Kill angeht keine grossen Unterschiede aufweisen.
Sie brauchen Zellmodelle an denen die überprüft worden ist.
Dazu gibt es ein ganzes Fach mit dem Namen "Strahlenbiologie", das sich mit diesen Fragestellungen beschäftigt.
Der Bragg Peak hat an sich nichts mit Cell Kill zu tun. Er ist nur ein Ausdruck einer anderen Tiefendosisverteilung.
2 Gy in 2 cm Gewebetiefe mit Photonen oder 2 Gy in 2 cm Tiefe mit Protonen bringen die gleiche Anzahl an Zellen um. Der lineare Energietransfer ist nicht wesentlich anders bei Protonen als bei Photonen.

Sie verwechseln Strahlenbiologie mit Strahlenphysik.
Die Vorteile der Protonen liegen in der Strahlenphysik, nicht in der Biologie.
Es ist anders mit Kohlenstoffionen oder Neutronen.

Der Grund warum in Loma Linda einmal von rechts und einmal von links bestrahlt wird, ist das sonst ihre Hüften zu Schrott gemacht werden würden, wenn man nur von einer Seite bestrahlen würde. Da würde nämlich sonst 65% der Strahlendosis ankommen. 
Bei der externen Bestrahlung der Prostata mit Photonen wird mit mehr als nur 2 Einstrahlrichtugen bestrahlt. In der Regel 4-4 Eintrittsfelder sind typisch. Aus diesem Grund ist die Dosis an der Haut punktuell weniger als bei der Protonenbestrahlung. Deswegen sieht man auch selten Bräunung dort.
Wenn man andere Bestrahlungsfelder sieht, z.B. bei der Bestrahlung von Wirbelsäulenmetastasen dann sind Bräunungen der Haut eine regelmässige Erscheinung.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel, Hallo Knut,

vielen Dank für die Diskussion, was ich nachvollziehen kann ist,
dass der Cell kill gleich ist. 

Ist den der Mechanismus mit dem der Cell Kill abläuft gleich? 

Was mir nicht klar ist, welche phsyikalischen Eigenschafte des Protonenstrahls welchen Vorteile bringen ( Ladung?,Grösse?)


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich möchte zuerst Deine Frage beantworten, weil dies viel leichter ist, und werde dann später zu Herrn Schmidts Ausführungen separat Stellung nehmen. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die Wirkung, wie Herr Schmidt meint, zwischen beiden Strahlentypen identisch ist, dann liegt der wesentliche Unterschied im Bragg Peak. Die Photonen haben wegen zu geringer Masse keinen Bragg Peak und ab Protonen gibt es dann den Bragg Peak. Der Bragg Peak wird so gelegt, dass das Proton seine Restenergie in der Prostata abgibt und danach energielos ohne weitere Zerstörung den Körper verlässt. Im Gegensatz dazu gibt das Photon relativ wenig Energie in der Prostata ab und führt auf seinen weiteren Weg im Körper bis zum Verlassen seine Zerstörung fort. Dies ist nicht nur physikalisch sondern auch strahlenbiologisch so.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Oh, Freunde,

was ist mit den PCalern, bei denen durch die DNA-Z festgestellt wird, daß eine Bestrahlung nicht viel bringt?

Und was ist mit den vermutlich zirkulierenden Krebszellen im Blut, bzw. den noch nicht sichtbaren evtl. Metastasen? Was geschieht in sagen wir 10 Jahren, wie ist es mit der Gefahr des 2. Tumors, Eichhorn lässt grüßen?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

unsere Diskussion beschäftigt sich mit der Gegenüberstellung von Photonen- zu Protonenbestrahlung. Ohne Zweifel haben die kurativen Therapien vielen Betroffenen Heilung gebracht. Deine Einwände/Beispiele stellen nicht die kurativen Therapien infrage sondern zeigen wie rückständig, nachlässig oder gleichgültig die Vorsorge gehandhabt wird.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Die Gefahr von Sekundärkrebs wird, wie meine Ausführungen zeigen, durch die Protonenbestrahlung deutlich reduziert.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dies ist nicht nur physikalisch sondern auch strahlenbiologisch so.


Nein, es ist rein strahlenphysikalisch. Der Bragg Peak ist ein strahlenphysikalisches Phönomen, nicht strahlenbiologisches.




> Oh, Freunde, was ist mit den PCalern, bei denen durch die DNA-Z festgestellt wird, daß eine Bestrahlung nicht viel bringt?


Nicht randomisiert bewiesen.




> Und was ist mit den vermutlich zirkulierenden Krebszellen im Blut, bzw. den noch nicht sichtbaren evtl. Metastasen?


Dafür braucht man Hormontherapie.




> Was geschieht in sagen wir 10 Jahren, wie ist es mit der Gefahr des 2. Tumors, Eichhorn lässt grüßen?


10 ist ein bisschen früh. Eher 15 oder 20. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 1,5%. Dazu gibt es eine amerikanische Studie mit mehreren tausend Patienten.




> Die Gefahr von Sekundärkrebs wird, wie meine Ausführungen zeigen, durch die Protonenbestrahlung deutlich reduziert.


Nur wenn Active Scanning eingesetzt wird. Bei Passive Scanning (wie bislang in fast allen laufenden Anlagen) ist die Strahlenbelastung durch die Emission der Sekundärneutronen viel höher bei Protonen.
Dazu siehe auch den Artikel von Hall:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...citationsensor

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

es ist doch schön, wenn ich auch mal vernünftige Antworten bekomme. Nur Studien interessieren mich weniger, eher Erfahrungen. Wir wissen, daß die HB oft auch nicht funktioniert, aber bei Bestrahlten eher doch, ist zu hoffen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle miteinander!

Kann mich jetzt erst wieder melden: Beruf, W-Lan streikt, Teenager blockiert den Internetanschluß.Die Op verlief erfolgreich, konnte noch keinen Arzt sprechen, leider muss ich meinen Freund alles aus der Nase ziehen.Körperlich geht es ihm sehr gut, es wurde beidseitig nervschonend operiert, auch das Gefäßband wurde nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen(was für eine Funktion übt es aus?) Laut meinen Freund sind die Ärzte sehr zufrieden mit der Operation, was immer das auch heißen mag. 
Er trainiert schon seinen Blasenschließmuskel( 100% Gefühl). Müssen jetzt
schon nachts Spontanerektionen aufteten um uns anzuzeigen ob die Nerven nicht zu sehr verletzt worden sind? Und erfolgen automatisch nach der Krankenhausbehandlung die Gabe von Viagra bzw. die Skat-Spritze?
So viele Fragen die mein Freund nicht stellt.
Morgen werden wir den pathologischen Befund erhalten, die Angst ist also noch da.
                                             Erstmal viele Grüße an alle
                                                 Kerstin

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

das mit den Spontanerektionen, sofern sie überhaupt auftreten, kann eine Weile bis zu einem Jahr dauern.

Das Schwellkörpertraining muss der Patient bei seinem Urologen oder in der AHB einfordern. 

Allerdings sind die Medikamente dazu selbst zu zahlen, da sie bei gesetzlich Versicherten nicht mehr erstattet werden; außer man hat Glück das die Klinik oder REHA-Klinik eine Studie durchführt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Herr Schmidt,

als ich vor etwa zwei Jahren meine Professoren-Informationstour machte, erhielt ich auf meine Fragen zur Wirkungsweise bzw. Unterschied der Photonen/Protonenbestrahlung die Antwort, dass dies noch nicht gänzlich geklärt wäre. Sie sprechen von Zellmodellen, was für mich doch eher nach hypothetischen Theorien und weniger nach erforschten und belegten Abläufen klingt. Sollte man inzwischen weiter gekommen sein, dann bitte ich Sie mir Hinweise/Links zu geben, da mich die Thematik sehr interessiert.
Ihre Erläuterung, den Bragg Peak als einen Ausdruck einer anderen Tiefendosisverteilung zu bezeichnen, hat mich schon mehr als verblüfft. Der Bragg Peak  bezeichnet die *physikalische Überlegenheit* der Protonen- zur Photonenbestrahlung, und auch für die Strahlenbiologie gelten die Gesetze der Physik und Chemie.
Nun zu Ihrer nachstehenden Aussage

_2 Gy in 2 cm Gewebetiefe mit Photonen oder 2 Gy in 2 cm Tiefe mit Protonen bringen die gleiche Anzahl an Zellen um. Der lineare Energietransfer ist nicht wesentlich anders bei Protonen als bei Photonen._

der ich zustimme, wobei aber der wesentliche Unterschied ist, wenn für die Protonenbestrahlung der Bragg Peak in 2 cm Tiefe gelegt wurde, die Zerstörung durch die Protonen beendet ist, und die Photonenstrahlung ihre Zerstörung auch in den darunter liegenden Gewebeschichten munter fortsetzt bis der Körper verlassen oder auf den weiteren Weg die Energie abgegeben wurde. Wie man sieht, kann sich die Strahlenbiologie nicht der Strahlenphysik entziehen.

Nun möchte ich noch einmal auf das ursprüngliche Diskussionsthema zurückkommen, und zwar ob Protonen Potenz erhaltener als Photonen sein könnten. Ich nehme an, dass, wenn von einer Bestrahlungsleistung von z.B. 75 Gy gesprochen wird, die Leistung gemeint ist, die in der Prostata ankommt bzw. umgesetzt werden soll. Da bei der Protonenbestrahlung durch den Bragg Peak die Leistungsumsetzung in der Prostata höher ist- ich gehe in meiner Betrachtung einmal von Faktor 2 aus- muss die doppelte Photonenleistung aufgeboten werden, um in der Prostata gleich zu ziehen. Damit werden die Nervenbahnen bei Photonen mit der doppelten Leistung traktiert wie bei Protonen, und damit würde die Wohlfühlaussage von tbber08 verständlicher werden.
Auch hier kommt die Strahlenbiologie nicht an der Strahlenphysik vorbei.

Bei Ihrer letzten Stellungnahme

_Nein, es ist rein strahlenphysikalisch. Der Bragg Peak ist ein strahlenphysikalisches Phönomen, nicht strahlenbiologisches.

_liegt eine Verwechslung vor, da sich meine Ausführungen nicht auf den Bragg Peak beziehen sondern auf das Photon.
Unsere gegensätzlichen Meinungen zur Sekundäremission hatten wir schon früher dargelegt, und Ihre wird durch die 1 ½ Sätze von Prof. Hall in einer Zusammenfassung zur IMRT auch nicht wahrer. Bitte Studien bringen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> als ich vor etwa zwei Jahren meine Professoren-Informationstour machte, erhielt ich auf meine Fragen zur Wirkungsweise bzw. Unterschied der Photonen/Protonenbestrahlung die Antwort, dass dies noch nicht gänzlich geklärt wäre. Sie sprechen von Zellmodellen, was für mich doch eher nach hypothetischen Theorien und weniger nach erforschten und belegten Abläufen klingt. Sollte man inzwischen weiter gekommen sein, dann bitte ich Sie mir Hinweise/Links zu geben, da mich die Thematik sehr interessiert.



Nein. Das geht ja gar nicht. Sie müssten ja in vivo messen wieviele Zellen die eine oder die andere Strahlenart umbringt. Wie soll man das machen?




> Der Bragg Peak bezeichnet die *physikalische Überlegenheit* der Protonen- zur Photonenbestrahlung, und auch für die Strahlenbiologie gelten die Gesetze der Physik und Chemie.



Das ist die Ansichtsweise eines Ingenieurs.
Die Frage ist aber ob die Strahlenphysikalische Überlegenheit auch eine Strahlenbiologische Überlegenheit bedeutet und wie das wiederum einen Einfluss auf das klinische Modell hat.
74 Gy mit Photonen an der Prostata sind gleichwertig mit 74 Gy mit Protonen an der Prostata, wenn es um die Tumorzellvernichtung geht. 




> der ich zustimme, wobei aber der wesentliche Unterschied ist, wenn für die Protonenbestrahlung der Bragg Peak in 2 cm Tiefe gelegt wurde, die Zerstörung durch die Protonen beendet ist, und die Photonenstrahlung ihre Zerstörung auch in den darunter liegenden Gewebeschichten munter fortsetzt bis der Körper verlassen oder auf den weiteren Weg die Energie abgegeben wurde. Wie man sieht, kann sich die Strahlenbiologie nicht der Strahlenphysik entziehen.



Dieses Phänomen hat aber keinen Einfluss auf das Umbringen der Tumorzellen im Zeilvolumen, sondern nur auf die Strahlenbelastung der gesunden Organe. Dies ist aber irrelevant in unserer Diskussion, es ging lediglich darum ob Protonen mehr Tumorzellen umbringen als Photonen. Und das tun sie nicht.




> Nun möchte ich noch einmal auf das ursprüngliche Diskussionsthema zurückkommen, und zwar ob Protonen Potenz erhaltener als Photonen sein könnten. Ich nehme an, dass, wenn von einer Bestrahlungsleistung von z.B. 75 Gy gesprochen wird, die Leistung gemeint ist, die in der Prostata ankommt bzw. umgesetzt werden soll. Da bei der Protonenbestrahlung durch den Bragg Peak die Leistungsumsetzung in der Prostata höher ist- ich gehe in meiner Betrachtung einmal von Faktor 2 aus- muss die doppelte Photonenleistung aufgeboten werden, um in der Prostata gleich zu ziehen. Damit werden die Nervenbahnen bei Photonen mit der doppelten Leistung traktiert wie bei Protonen, und damit würde die Wohlfühlaussage von tbber08 verständlicher werden.
> Auch hier kommt die Strahlenbiologie nicht an der Strahlenphysik vorbei.



Ich verstehe Sie nicht. Ich glaube sie haben da was verwechselt. Was ist das für ein Faktor 2 an der Leistungsumsetzung? Wo haben sie den her?
Die Nerven werden egal ob Photonen oder Protonen mit der gleichen Dosis belastet. Sie liegen neben der Prostata aber noch INNERHALB des Zielvolumens (egal ob Protonen- oder Photonenbestrahlung). Sie können sie gar nicht aussparen.




> Unsere gegensätzlichen Meinungen zur Sekundäremission hatten wir schon früher dargelegt, und Ihre wird durch die 1 ½ Sätze von Prof. Hall in einer Zusammenfassung zur IMRT auch nicht wahrer. Bitte Studien bringen.



Was für Studien?
Studien zu Zweitkarzinomraten bei Protonenbestrahlten? Da müssen wir noch 30 Jahren warten.
Das Problem ist, ich muss keine Studien bringen. Sie müssen welche bringen. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine neue Methode. Bis diese sich beweist, gelten alle ihre theoretischen Vorteile nicht.
Das ist ein Grundsatz in der Medizin. Jede neue Methode muss sich erstmals beweisen.
Sekundäremissionen gibt es. Und sie erzeugen Strahlenbelastungen im Patienten. Die Loma-Linda-Protonen-Bestrahlung erzeugt eine höhere Niedrigdosisbelastung als die IMRT oder die normale 3D-Photonentherapie.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

um die Diskussion hier fort zusetzen. 

Die Frage meiner seits war welcher Meachnismus liegt beiden Bestrahlungen zugrunde.

Wenn man bzgl. Strahlenbiologie nachsieht, ist es bei der Photonen
bestrahlung die Erzeugung von Radikalen die dann Wirken, als auch
die dirkekt Wirkung der Photonen.

Die Frage dies sich mir stellt werden auch bei der Protonenbestrahlung Radikal erzeugt und wie wirken die Protonen direkt.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Herr Scmidt,

über diese Diskussion hier kann ich nur noch schmunzeln: Warum lassen Sie sich denn von den "Hobbymedizinern" hier so herausfordern?

Die meisten hier haben angelesenes Halb (Wissen?) und habe nichts Besseres zu tun als hier zu diskutieren....da gibt es dann welche die alles - und andere die alles besser wissen.

Persönlich mache ich hier schon lange nicht mehr mit, aus genau diesem Grund.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Harro

*Unnötige demotivierende Bemerkung

*Hallo, Norbert, Du hast uns und letztlich Dir selbst mit dieser durchaus verzichtbaren Einblendung keinen Dienst erwiesen. Nicht mal einen
 Bärendienst.

*"Wir erschrecken über unsere eigenen Sünden, wenn wir sie an anderen erblicken"
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Norbert,

lies einmal

Mt 25,14-30: *Gleichnis von den anvertrauten Talenten*

Hälst Du es für so erstrebenswert unsere Talente zu vergraben oder ist es nicht erstrebenswerter Position 2 oder vielleicht sogar Nummer 1 zu erreichen? Denke einmal darüber nach.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Da kann man nur sagen...



> Norbert52: über diese Diskussion hier kann ich nur noch schmunzeln: Warum lassen Sie sich denn von den "Hobbymedizinern" hier so herausfordern?


 Oh Herr vergib ihm, denn er weiß nicht was er sagt!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Norbert,

eigentlich habe ich dies hier niemals als Herausforderung von irgend jemand betrachtet, sondern immer nur als Diskussion zur Erschließung des Themas in der Tiefe. 

Mir persönlich ist es wichtig die Dinge auch in der Tiefe zu begeifen.

Andere mögen da anderes sein, und das ist in Ordnung so.


Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich brauche wieder mal euren guten Rat!Mein Freund ist jetzt am Don.(nach insges.9 Tagen) entlassen worden.Fast kontinent, hält nachts 6 Std. durch, beim Husten, Lachen oder wenn er umsth. die Toilette nicht rechtzeitig erreichen kann verliert er ein paar Tropfen.
Laut Ärzte konnte  links auch  nervschonend operiert werden, aber nicht  im Umfang wie rechts.(Tumor nur links). Kann man die Nerv.bündel nur teilweise entfernen?
Da das Messgerät für die nächtliche Spontanerektion defekt war wurde er ohne die Gabe von Viagra entlassen. Sein beh. Urologe ( leider wieder der "Alte") verschreibt ihm nun für 16 Tage 1/4 Viagra danach Cialis. Was ist nun wenn sich Nachts  gar nichts "rührt".Da er dann noch Vorlagen trägt kann ich auch nicht mal schnell nachschauen, spürt "mann"
das überhaupt, schließlich schläft er ja!

                                              Viele Grüße von
                                                 Kerstin4858

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich möchte noch gerne vor Weihnachten unsere Diskussion zum Abschluss bringen. Nachdem ich aufgrund Ihrer letzten Antwort merkte, dass wir von unterschiedlichen Sachverhalten sprechen, habe ich mich über die Wirkungsweise der Strahlung auf die Krebszellen informiert, und es ist richtig, wie Sie argumentieren, dass die biologische Wirkung von 72 Gy Photonen gleich sind zu 72 Gy Protonen. Ich hatte eine Leistungsbetrachtung vorgenommen, die natürlich zu Gunsten der Protonenstrahlen ausfällt, da diese im Bragg Peak- also in unserem Fall in der Prostata- ihre ganze Restleistung abgeben, aber dies hat nur einen Einfluss von 10 % höhere biologische Wirkung, die beim Vergleich der Strahlungsleistung an/in der Prostata dann schon mit eingerechnet wurden. Die Wirkungsmechanismen sind ähnlich aber aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Ladungsträger nicht identisch und in Wikipedia heißt es: So kann zum Beispiel Röntgenstrahlung eine geringe Dichte von Ionenpaaren erzeugen, wohingegen Protonenstrahlung mit der deponierten Dosis eine höhere Dichte der Ionisierung bewirkt. Dicht ionisierende Strahlung erzeugt mehr Ionisationen pro Volumen (Ionisationscluster) und daher ist beispielsweise im menschlichen Körper in den Zellen die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Doppelstrangbrüchen der DNA größer als von weniger dramatischen Einzelstrangbrüchen.

Ausgelöst wurde in diesem Thread die Diskussion, ob die Protonentherapie eine geringere Impotenzrate als andere Strahlentherapieformen bzw. als die Ektomie haben könnte. Die biologische Wirkung auf die Krebszellen ist von Protonen- zu Photonenbestrahlung bei gleicher Strahlungsleistung zwar gleich, aber die Wirkungsmechanismen auch auf dem Weg ins Ziel/Prostata sind schon sehr unterschiedlich, so dass die Schädigung auf die neurovaskulären Bündel zwischen den beiden Strahlenformen auch unterschiedlich sein könnte und zu diesem Punkt heißt es bei Loma Linda 65 % haben keine Beeinträchtigung und beim Rest hilft dann Viagra.
Zu dem Unterschied der Wirkungsmechanismen von Protonen- zu Photonenstrahlung heißt es in Wikipedia: Der Vorteil der Partikeltherapie gegenüber der konventionellen Strahlentherapie mit Photonen ist das völlig andere Eindring-Verhalten der Partikel. Die Wechselwirkung der eingebrachten Partikel mit dem Gewebe ist stark geschwindigkeitsabhängig: Die Energieabgabe ist umgekehrt proportional zum Geschwindigkeitsquadrat. Beim Durchgang durch das Gewebe werden die Teilchen also kontinuierlich umso stärker abgebremst, je tiefer sie eindringen. Solange sie hohe Geschwindigkeit (Energien > 50 MeV/u) besitzen, ist ihre Wirkung nur relativ gering. Erst am Ende ihrer Reichweite entfalten sie ihre starke Wirkung. Dort nimmt die Wirkung auf einer Strecke von wenigen Millimetern sehr stark zu, um danach auf Null (bei Protonen) bzw. fast auf Null (bei Kohlenstoffionen)abzufallen. Das dabei erzeugte Tiefendosisprofil bezeichnet man als Bragg-Peak. Die Energie des Teilchens beim Verlassen des Beschleunigers regelt die Eindringtiefe und den Ort des Wirkungsmaximums. Dieses Verhalten ermöglicht es, in dem Tumor eine sehr hohe Strahlendosis zu deponieren unter gleichzeitiger Schonung des umgebenden Gewebes bzw. von Risikoorganen.

Zu dem Problem Sekundäremission gibt es Daten aus Loma Linda. Die nachstehende Grafik zeigt, dass die gemessene Sekundäremission deutlich unter der theoretischen Berechnung von Prof. Hall liegt, und ich gehe davon aus, dass die Aussage zutrifft, dass damit die vorhandene Sekundäremission keine wesentliche Gefahr bedeutet.





Bei seinem Vortrag in München hat Dr. Rossi (Loma Linda) auch Ergebnisse von PK-Patienten, die in Japan mit Schwerionen therapiert wurden vorgestellt, und in den beiden nachfolgenden Schaubildern habe ich im ersten die Auswahlkriterien und im zweiten darunter die Ergebnisse dargestellt.






Dazu muss man wohl nicht mehr viel sagen. Da spielt man in einer anderen Liga.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Knut,

vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit:
Zitat:
Die Wirkungsmechanismen sind ähnlich aber aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Ladungsträger nicht identisch 

Dies ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen, da Protonen durch Elektronenmangel postiv geladen sind und dann eher an partiell neagtiv gelandenen Bereichen der Molekülstruktur angreifen.

Zu den anderen Dingen melde ich moch.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------

